# What Genre is it?



## Orandje (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheers Mates,

after listening to the new Plini and David Maxim Micic Album, I asked myself: "What Genre is this actually...?"
Sounds a bit dumb, but since some would put them into the stereotypical Djent shelf and other just to Experimental Progressive music I'm just wondering why this isn't a somewhat new Genre?

It reminds me a but of Guthrie Govans Music, the chilling, sweet, unique and beautiful songwriting, somewhat minimalistic, rarely hectic and with less high gain moments as in the progressive scene...

I bet someone will post "It's just Music", but it would be pretty nice to put Plini, Sithu Aye and others into a new bunch since I pretty much only listen to them lately.. 


Greets!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2013)

My growing collection of this kind of music is why I removed the Genre tag from my entire iTunes library. I felt like I was just labeling everything 'progressive metal' even though it was all so different, haha.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think too many people like to say they have jazz and fusion elements just to sound more intellectual and cultured. If someone said jazz metal to me, I would not loose my shit. That said I think Davids work is closed to being jazz fusion with metal influences.


----------



## schwiz (Dec 5, 2013)

You're over thinking it.

Watch this:


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ii have watched that, but i'm the kind of person that needs everything in the right box. I like to genre-ise everything even when something defies genre.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 6, 2013)

To be honest, I don't really know what I would label my music as either! I usually use progressive metal as a very general pigeon hole but you can probably tell after the recent split I did with Plini that it pretty much just is 'music we felt like writing at the time', although I guess that would make for a pretty lame genre name!

David Maxim Micic's music is in particular quite difficult to classify because it contains so many different elements (which makes the progressive metal label a fairly easy one to apply). From my own experience, I've heard people say that they no longer classify me as 'djent' while I find the jazz metal label slightly amusing as I have pretty much zero knowledge about jazz theory. Basically, I can't answer your question OP, even about my own music


----------



## Orandje (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah! I feel like there are too many Musicians and Listeners that enjoy and produce such a type of Music, it's easy to compose and nice to hear... kind of.. 

I remember you naming your music as "Happy Metal" or "Happy Progressive", something like that! Funny as well!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 6, 2013)

There needs to a be genre tag of "Good Fvckin' Music" I've played your stuff, Sithu, for people who don't like anything that isn't already on the radio and they like it, my dad likes it and he hates everything I listen to, and stuff like yours, David Maxim Micic, Plini, etc even gets under the skin of people who are die hard death metal/core guys!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 7, 2013)

All this discussion of the guy, and no links or recs for any of his music?! Now I'm curious.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 7, 2013)

You are in for a treat.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 7, 2013)

Is this what's being referenced? Plini featuring David Maxim Micic?

Rupture | Plini


To me it sounds like Liquid Tension Experiment: Bedroom Shredder Edition. As in, it has a lot of similar shredding to the stuff on the first LTE album but also sometimes sounds reminiscent of Chimp Spanner or whatev. It's certainly not bad but it's definitely not my thing, way too many notes that aren't used in ways I find very interesting. Not hearing any fusion at all here. Do I have the right album? 

Or are we talking about this?



Now THIS is interesting. Sounds like Devin Townsend in the big expansive chordal stuff with female vocals (ex "Where is Now") as well as many of the riffs (ex "Smile" intro) and Djent of course and some fusion stuff going on too. I'll have to give this some serious listening. There's some stuff that I really dislike (the Otep style female vocals on "Smile"), some stuff that I am not even sure what I think about (the opera vocals on same track) but a lot of cool stuff.

I find genre useful in trying to describe music to other people and identifying influences. I like recognizing influences in bands, or hearing what they are. When I like something a lot it gives me more ideas of other things I can listen to. Saying "this doesn't sound anything like any other genre or band at all" seems disappointing somehow, like, "if you like this, you're SOL cause nothing else is like it!" Though some of that stuff is my favorite (ex Tigran Hamasyan's last album, Maudlin of the Well, Cynic's TIA, etc).


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Dec 7, 2013)

Djazz Fusion.


----------



## kamello (Dec 7, 2013)

a friend classified it as ''Zappa plays Djuntz.....throw Guthrie, Anime's OST, and Townsend in there too''


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 8, 2013)

Jazz prog?


----------



## Orandje (Dec 8, 2013)

Melodic Djazz?


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 14, 2013)

I think plini actually falls under the category of nu-jazz, which is what my guitar teacher said when I showed plini to him. but I can definatly hear it now that he said somthing. its heavily jazz (emphasis on the jazz)/rock/(a touch of) metal influenced mixed into one sound. _kind of_ like guithrie govan.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 15, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> I think plini actually falls under the category of nu-jazz, which is what my guitar teacher said when I showed plini to him. but I can definatly hear it now that he said somthing. its heavily jazz (emphasis on the jazz)/rock/(a touch of) metal influenced mixed into one sound. _kind of_ like guithrie govan.



Which is funny because when Plini and I speak to each other, I think it's clear that neither of us really know anything about jazz  The track Other Things by him is probably the jazziest thing he's done and he says he just found some chords that sound cool together.


----------



## kamello (Dec 15, 2013)

C2Aye said:


> Which is funny because when Plini and I speak to each other, I think it's clear that neither of us really know anything about jazz  The track Other Things by him is probably the jazziest thing he's done and he says he just found some chords that sound cool together.



the way I imagine how you guys come up with songs is just way too fun 

but, still, I know that you know a tad of theory (don't know about Plini), some of it slip into your writting, or you give it another use?


----------



## wankerness (Dec 15, 2013)

"Using theory" and/or having weird chords doesn't automatically make something jazz! This sure has been a repeating thing on metal forums since god knows when. ATHEIST IS JAZZ-METAL! OPETH'S STILL LIFE IS JAZZY! ahhhhh



Now the artist himself says he doesn't know about jazz and people are going to tell him he's wrong?!



The only "jazzy" thing I hear in it are traces of fusion style chord progressions and leads in some of the tracks, but yeah, you can hear plenty of that from people like Allan Holdsworth or Guthrie Govan or even Fredrik Thordendal without ever listening to anything that jazzers would not reject as being rock, haha.


----------



## kamello (Dec 15, 2013)

wankerness said:


> "Using theory" and/or having weird chords doesn't automatically make something jazz! This sure has been a repeating thing on metal forums since god knows when. ATHEIST IS JAZZ-METAL! OPETH'S STILL LIFE IS JAZZY! ahhhhh



b- but....Ibanez then is lying to me?


----------



## wankerness (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, it depends on what guitar he used to record it, according to that chart it's only jazz if he used a hollowbody!


----------

